# New lathe



## seanphotoguy (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I got the new lathe and just need learn how to use it and to find the right tap and matching die for the cap and I will attempt kitless.


----------



## Mintman (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice!  I just picked up one today also but mine might be a touch smaller!


----------



## BSea (Apr 27, 2014)

Just cut your own threads.  No need for taps & dies.

Did I mention I'm jealous!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll admit: I'm jealous! I can't wait to see some of your work off of it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations! 12, 13, and 14mm taps and dies. The 14 IS a pretty big pen. You will need a tap guide and a die holder. If you're making a pen 14mm you will likely need an adaptor for the die holder because the die has a larger diameter than the 12mm. Fred Brunings (BigShed) in Australia used to make the adaptors. OR, you can take Bobs advice and, cut your own threads. I don't. Have some fun with your new toy!

BTW, you can also go smaller to 11mm. I think 10mm may be a little tricky.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 28, 2014)

Manly Lathe, we expect great things from you now.  Start with single threads and if you find you need to you can move to triple threads on the caps. 10mm cap threads work for rollerballs that use an 8mm thread on the nose cone.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow!  

I don't think I'm smart enough to learn how to use that lathe!  And it isn't because half of it is in French.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 28, 2014)

And a FREE tip for YOU. (I'm handing them out today) IF, you are going to be making kitless pens, consider changing that hold down bolt on your tail stock to a lever operated hold down. It is a big pain to constantly tightening and, loosening that bolt. You will do it often when making kitless pens. There is a video on how to convert them. I think I saw it on youtube.

That is a nice looking lathe.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 29, 2014)

NICE!! I'm definitely jealous. Looking forward to seeing what you do with her.


----------



## log2lumber (May 1, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## mredburn (May 1, 2014)

Al though you can cut threads on this lathe and you should do some to learn how, most of us still use tap and dies.  Its faster than changing gears if thats how your lathe does it. Some lathes its just selecting levers.  And its easier with a guide than lining up the cutter and making several passes. You normally wont cut your threads in one pass.

11mm 12mm and 13mm x.75 pitch are all good choices for cap threads. You pen cap will keep getting bigger in diameter with larger threads sizes of course.


----------



## seanphotoguy (May 27, 2014)

*thanks for the encouragement and advice*

I have the taps and dies to make the sections and am waiting for a set to do the caps.  will  start on sections now that i have the 9mm .75 tap and die and get a few made to toke the bock nibs i bought.

waiting for my 12 mm triple start tap and die to be delivered.


----------



## Sataro (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking lathe...


----------



## Edgar (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking machine - congratulations


----------



## JTisher (May 27, 2014)

Nice lathe.

You don't need to buy a tap or die holder now that you know somebody with a metal lathe though :wink:. They're both easy projects to learn on and a lot easier than single point threading.

Joe


----------



## lwalper (Jun 10, 2014)

WOW ! That's nice.


----------

